# Sikaflex 291 or Allclear for trans mounting



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

Which is better for sticking my transducer down ??


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi landyman

Allclear. No frills sillicon works best. Its sticky and invasive nature keeps your transducer stuck longer.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

In my experience Sikaflex shrinks and lifts - admirable in a bra but no good in sticking down transducers. Go the allclear


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

GDay Landy the other option is to go for Redpheonix's technique. Silicone a large piece of foam down with a slot for the transducer to slip into. Tip a little bit of water into the hole before you go out and it all good.

The larger base of the foam gets more surface contact so its harder to lift. Red used a baby swiming float, i used a piece of black closed cell foam.










Cheers Dave


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Make sure you roughen the surface with some sand paper to take off the smooth shiny surface and give the silicone something to bind to.
Allow at least 24 + hours to dry, thick silicone takes awhile to go off in the middle.

In the building industry I find Sikaflex is fine for filling gaps on the exterior of building if you cover it with a good quality paint. It wont last too long at all if not completely covered.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

beauty - Allclear it is

Thanks guys...

Want something more permenant than Red's install even though it's a good idea.. I couldn't be bothered having to phaff with another thing at the waters edge..


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

After glueing my transducer to the inside of the hull for the last two years on different kayaks only to have them come unstuck and I always at the wrong time I have gone Red's way. Last time the transducer came unstuck was at the start of the 3 day Borumba weekend, grrrrr.

Tried it for the first time yesterday and the sounder has never given a clear and more precise view of under the yak. Simple to use just a cupful of water in your hands into the cut out, slot the transducer on top and it works for the whole session.

Definatly better than the silicone way.

Cheers


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

MacFish said:


> After glueing my transducer to the inside of the hull for the last two years on different kayaks only to have them come unstuck and I always at the wrong time I have gone Red's way. Last time the transducer came unstuck was at the start of the 3 day Borumba weekend, grrrrr.
> 
> Tried it for the first time yesterday and the sounder has never given a clear and more precise view of under the yak. Simple to use just a cupful of water in your hands into the cut out, slot the transducer on top and it works for the whole session.
> 
> ...


mmm.. now you have me thinking :? :? 
I'm not going to glue it in till Tuesday.. so it has a few days to set.. will think about it till then... 
may have to think of a way to make it more permanent with the foam cutout


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

The only product I know that bonds successfuly to polyethylene is *Lexel.*

The bonded parts must be left undisturbed for three days.

Takes about 30 days to reach full bonded strength.

I've never had any bond failures with it at all.

You can get it online here: http://www.attiwillsonline.com.au/Adhes ... list.phtml


----------



## Alex (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey Guys,
Selleys all clear, or bostick clear seal is the only stuff that sticks to rotomoulded plastic, Viking kayaks have been using the stuff for 10 years now with great success.
I use and reccomend the stuff when fitting transducers, becuase of its clarity you can see any unwanted air bubbles in the goo before sticking it down, *do not *sand either surface as you will create scratches for bubbles to form in.
Stick it staright to the inside of the hull leave for at least 24 hours, test, then enjoy YEARS of hassle free use.

Alex


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

I'll second what Alex says but it needs a few days to set before you leave the boat upside down for any length of time. Allclear has an extremely slow cure rate but it sticks like sh*t to a blanket and is VERY difficult to remove. Haven't had a transducer come loose with the stuff but a couiple have slid out of position due to insufficient cure time.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Use Dodge's advice of heating the allclear before use, it speeds up the cure time, I used a small tube left in boiled water for a while, no probs!


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

well... it's in..

will leave for a few days (until Saturday that is) and see how it goes

if it doesn't work or doesn't stick.. I'm going to rig it like Hobie Vic (Scott) has his i.e. attached to the rudder


----------



## Alex (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh yee of little faith  8)


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

Alex said:


> Oh yee of little faith  8)


LOL - nothing is ever easy with me.. always something to go wrong..

but it looks like a good bond..


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

26hrs and it still feels a little "soft" - definate skin happening but far from set

will update tomorrow :lol: :lol:


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Put a heater under it!

On low!


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

nah... i'll leave it dry by itself


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

Let it set, it will be worth it.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

Sunhobie said:


> Let it set, it will be worth it.


yep.. that is the idea.. 
I know big blobs take ages to go "off"

I'm in no hurry - it just better be done by the weekend - Sunday the latest :lol:


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

still a little on the soft side.. has not fully set yet..

it's driving me nuts.. was the perfect paddle weather this evening and I was relegated to the shore


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

mate, a blob like that, 7 days min, 10 days to be peeerrrrrrrrfect..

sikaflex did the job for me, 2 years and treated like crap, left in the sun and strapped to my car, no probs yet... touch wood 8) :shock:


----------



## Alex (Aug 28, 2006)

Mate, the all clear does not go as hard as silicone, tell you what, push a needle or similar into the excess, if it is still gooy on the inside, yes you put to much on and will have to wait, if not just use it, go and use it anyway, if you are worried just keep it up the right way when transporting it. Time on the water is to limited already. 

Regards
Alex


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

Alex said:


> Mate, the all clear does not go as hard as silicone, tell you what, push a needle or similar into the excess, if it is still gooy on the inside, yes you put to much on and will have to wait, if not just use it, go and use it anyway, if you are worried just keep it up the right way when transporting it. Time on the water is to limited already.
> 
> Regards
> Alex


yeah tell me about it... I am going fishing tomorrow - whether it is ready or not :lol: 
if it falls off on the way there I dont care really.. It's going to be 25 and no wind so I just want to be on the water..

FF or not (you hearing me Humminbird :lol: )


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

well this arvo I went out to check it and it wasn't set by any means.. was still soft and I was able to turn the transducer in the goo... puck it I said (yes a pun) and ripped it all out.. cleaned everything up and went with the Red method.. cut a hole in some high density foam and "glued" the bugger down..

I'm going to try the "Vaseline fill" method and see how it holds while upside down.. if it fails I'll just fill with water before each fish... I think I do actually prefer this method as the transducer is protected a little from stuff rolling around in the hull and gives me a flat edge to push the battery box up against for mounting


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Landyman

I went the Red route with the foam - but what I also did was instead of water or vaseline i just filled the hole with all clear and pushed the transducer down into the hole - It seems fine to me - good readings and it hasnt fallen off yet. I dont think it will fall off as I also put an added piece of foam on top and thats glued in!!!!!!


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Wombat said:


> *Gday landyman
> *
> Be careful with the Black Sikaflex My Mate & Myself installed rear hatches to our Elites I used marine grade silicon on mine and My Mate used Black sikaflex and early this year he noticed it had some sort of chemical reaction with the plastic on the kayak and softened the area were it was used


That's a worry. After advice from an AKFF member that works at BCF, I used Sikaflex (white) to water proof around the bolt-holes where I secured a fixture for mounting safety flag/nav light on my sons Swing. This was only about 2 weeks ago - does anyone think I should try and clear the stuff off?


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I have used siliflex more more than a year and never had a problem with it. I used it on my elite and have not noticed the plastic going soft.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

That's reassuring, Ben. I would make some "nerd" comment about your being on the computer at 6.45am on a Sunday, except that it was to reply to my request at 5.36am!!! Damn I wish we had daylight saving, so that the light would be better used at the end of the day - waking way too early these days.


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

landyman said:


> well this arvo I went out to check it and it wasn't set by any means.. was still soft and I was able to turn the transducer in the goo... puck it I said (yes a pun) and ripped it all out.. cleaned everything up and went with the Red method.. cut a hole in some high density foam and "glued" the bugger down..
> 
> I'm going to try the "Vaseline fill" method and see how it holds while upside down.. if it fails I'll just fill with water before each fish... I think I do actually prefer this method as the transducer is protected a little from stuff rolling around in the hull and gives me a flat edge to push the battery box up against for mounting


Landyman, You could have used the kayak days ago. The transducer would have worked fine. The allclear will eventually go firm enough to not sag and slide.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

Sunhobie said:


> landyman said:
> 
> 
> > well this arvo I went out to check it and it wasn't set by any means.. was still soft and I was able to turn the transducer in the goo... puck it I said (yes a pun) and ripped it all out.. cleaned everything up and went with the Red method.. cut a hole in some high density foam and "glued" the bugger down..
> ...


I was concerned about it falling off during transport as I transport it upside down.. no worries now though.. the foam "template" seems pretty good and will hold the 'ducer upside down..

oh well.. it looks like its all good now


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

landyman said:


> oh well.. it looks like its all good now


ARRRGHHH - famous last words.. took it out yesterday.. beautiful bottom definition.. but no arches or bait balls...

going out again today.. will fiddle more with settings.. and position of ducer.. if no luck will hang over side to see if there are actually any arches there 8)


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Landy

Check your sounder first and have a play just to make sure - if not - have a go of the way I installed. So I used the foam but instead of water I put a dollop of all clear in the hole and rammed the transducer into the hole - so it was a tight fit. It works like a treat and no problems so far. The yak lives on my car and has had many a bumby journey down 4wd roads - all good - excellent readings

Woppie


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

wopfish said:


> Hey Landy
> 
> Check your sounder first and have a play just to make sure - if not - have a go of the way I installed. So I used the foam but instead of water I put a dollop of all clear in the hole and rammed the transducer into the hole - so it was a tight fit. It works like a treat and no problems so far. The yak lives on my car and has had many a bumby journey down 4wd roads - all good - excellent readings
> 
> Woppie


yep.. I may have not had the 'ducer sitting flat in the hole.. 
will experiment a little more this arvo.. but the bottom definition was excellent..

strange


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

turn your sensitivity all the way up (or "gain" on some FF's), then turn it down slowly until the water column clears up a little - keep a thick band of black on the surface (surface clutter wont hurt your view underneath). then have another look. this should show detail below the yak. if its showing bottom properly and nothing else you may just have to crank up the sensitivity.. hopefully.

this is what worked for me when i had FF problems.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

yep.. i played with the sensitivity a little.. but was too busy fishing to really work through all my options..

today I will concerntrate on getting the FF workin fish before I through a line in... well maybe :lol:


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

had a play yesterday and today.. still not happy with the definition I am getting.. bottom detail is great.. gain all the way up.. I may just all clear it into the hole tonight like Mac said..


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Landy - I got a big tube (the one you need the gun for ) of all clear and put it into a boiled pan of water to warm up - I then sawed the end of and dropped one big dollop of it into the hole - with no bubbles - just go easy sawing - i used my wifes bread knife - its all messy now :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: got hit over the head with a frying pan!!!


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

wopfish said:


> Landy - I got a big tube (the one you need the gun for ) of all clear and put it into a boiled pan of water to warm up - I then sawed the end of and dropped one big dollop of it into the hole - with no bubbles - just go easy sawing - i used my wifes bread knife - its all messy now :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: got hit over the head with a frying pan!!!


good idea..

I have the gun type tube anyway... will stick it in tonight.. 
will use on weekdn though so better be stuck by then...


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

did the big dollop of allclear in the hole tonight.. think I got more allclear on my hands than in the hole :lol: :shock: ... hopefully she'll be right..

otherwise the 'ducer is going on the freakin rudder :lol:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Landy when I did mine i was using all clear / black Sika / contact adhesive !!! All at once - the all clear for the dollop and the float to yak - the contact from foam to foam and the sika for my sounder screen mount and plugging the holes from the cables - my hand looked like a zombies !!!!!

I reckon it should be good as long as you pushed down and wedged the bloody transducer in good en ard!!! I travelled with mine up the coast four hours in wind and rain then 4wd road for half an hour about 36 hours after - no probs at all.

Although saying that today I was in three meters of water and it reckons i was in 70!!!


----------

